# I love you Folly <3



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorite fish, Folly died today. She somehow got out of her tank. I found her, and she lived through the night. She died today. All I have to say is I love you Folly. And I'm sorry you lived your life in a small bowl. I am just glad you got a week of freedom in that tank before you died. I love you.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry that happened....i'm sure your betta had a happy life while she was with you.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

RIP Folly


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry. RIP Folly.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry For your loss, I bet shes up their in Fishy Heaven, Bragging to all the other female Betta's about what an amazing owner she thought she was.


RIP Folly


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. I feel so terrible about her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry to hear about Folly!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh no that's so sad! Glad she had a good life with you even though it was short. *Hugs*


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

The sad thing is, though she didn't. She lived in a bowl her whole life until I read that she was supposed to live in a tank a few weeks ago. So I put her in and she was happy for her last weeks. But before that, her life was miserable and I had no idea.


----------

